# Choque de RF de 100uh en transmisor de FM



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola buenas tardes esta es mi duda quiero hacer un transmisor de fm el cual adjunto el diagrama de dicho transmisor el circuito fue publicado en la revista saber electronica de editorial Quark el problema con dicho circuito es que se me presenta la dificultad de conseguir el choque de rf que ahi aparece el cual es de 100uh en dicho articulo indica que puede construirse sobre una resistencia de 1megaohm con 100 vueltas de alambre fino calibre 32 mi problema es que no encuentro el choque de rf en mi localidad ni tampoco el alambre esmaltado del numero 32 solo de 30 para construirla mi pregunta es existe alguna otra manera de conseguirla u otra manera mas facil de construirla ojala puedan ayudarme por su atensión gracias


----------



## crimson (Jul 29, 2009)

Se puede armar en un tubito de plástico o varillita redonda de madera de 1/4 de pulgada (6,5mm) de diámetro por 1 cm de longitud enrollando 176 espiras de alambre fino, el 30 o 32 está bien. Te lleva más o menos 3,6 metros de alambre. Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 29, 2009)

Probaste pedirlo como inductancia y no por choque? es similar a las resistencias y usa el mismo codigo de colores... probablemente en la tienda de electrónica done preguntaste ni saben lo que es...

Su valor no es crítico... así que no te hagas mucho problema por como te salga.... el alambre lo podes conseguir del primario de cualquier transformador en desuso (si no tenes ninguno en desuso... vas a tener que hacer que alguno esté en desuso jajaja).


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 29, 2009)

De hecho si lo busque como inductancia en practicamente todas las casas de electronica que hay en mi localidad de hecho tambien fui a STEREN y tampoco la encontre ahi la verdad nunca me imagine que la respuesta de ustedes fuera tan rapida la verdad nunca se me habia ocurrido tomar el alambre fino de un primario de transformador aunque tambien intentare lo del tubito de plastico ahora no puedo por el trabajo pero en estos dias terminare el circuito y posteare el trabajo con fotos y les dire mis resultados muchisimas gracias por su ayuda y sus respuestas


----------



## jorge_chavez01 (Jul 22, 2011)

Somacruz dijo:


> De hecho si lo busque como inductancia en practicamente todas las casas de electronica que hay en mi localidad de hecho tambien fui a STEREN y tampoco la encontre ahi la verdad nunca me imagine que la respuesta de ustedes fuera tan rapida la verdad nunca se me habia ocurrido tomar el alambre fino de un primario de transformador aunque tambien intentare lo del tubito de plastico ahora no puedo por el trabajo pero en estos dias terminare el circuito y posteare el trabajo con fotos y les dire mis resultados muchisimas gracias por su ayuda y sus respuestas


 

y en q quedo ??



te salio el circuito!! tx fm

buuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## BRAUCA1 (Jul 29, 2011)

jorge_chavez01 dijo:


> y en q quedo ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jajajajajaj!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 30, 2011)

BRAUCA1 dijo:


> jajajajajaj!!!!!!!!!!



Si quedo una disculpa porque ya no segui el hilo que yo mismo hice sucede que el circuito si funciono el problema es que por esas fechas me quede sin compu por casi 3 meses durante el cual el circuito lo tuve sin montar  ya que de hecho lo tenia montado en un protoboard... si ya se que parece raro de hecho tuve problemas para mantenerlo a punto despues lo puse en una placa de esas universales y alli batalle menos el problema es que como anduvo asi sin guardar mi queridisima madre pensando que no servia lo tiro:enfadado::enfadado::enfadado: puse el grito en el cielo y olvide el proyecto muchas gracias a los que se dieron la molestia de mirar el post y contestar mis dudas


----------

